# San Francisco Bay Area...East Bay



## K9 Gib Laut (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello, I live in Concord and my two year old female who as of two months ago started schutzhund training but need more private work to build her prey drive and confidence. Please reply...


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

The one person who I have seen most recommended here and on the other forum is Lisa Maze. There are several members who have used her (although, I think many are either not on the forums anymore or are on the other one). We just started going to her for my puppy. Unfortunately, I can't go to her as often as I would like because I like a few hours from her.

Home


----------

